# 5/30 Cape May Surf



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

54 inches 53# was caught today, not me!(#@!^%^$)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet and not by me either.........*&^%$#@


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I'm not even there and I didn't catch it either. So I guess I'm in good company. 

Nice fish, whoever took it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Been 4 48 Inch and better fish caught,and at least two others over 50 inches but were not weighed in?


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Damn!


----------

